# Good Dental Colleges in Pakistan?



## Sidona (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey people. I'm new to this site and there's still a lot for me to explore in this realm of information. But so far all the things I have read have really provided me with a vivid picture about the various questions/doubts I had in my mind, so thanks to ALL of you.  

I just wanted to know about some really good dental colleges in Pakistan that accept the U.S system of education [govt/private]. Their websites and any first-hand accounts about your experiences over there would be really helpful too. thanks again 

cheerios.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

While I was in Pakistan over the summer I visited many dental colleges. I really really liked Lahore Medical Dental College. Its away from the busy Lahore prime area. The campus is really clean and nice, the hostels are of better standard than any US dorms I've seen. Mostly air conditioned. Its pricey, but you really get what you paid for. Everything is beyond typical Pakistani standards. The atmosphere was quite friendly. Its an expensive private college, so you will be hanging around with the elite class. The foreigner tuition is $16,000 USD(The rate I was given).

I DID NOT like DeMont Morency College Of Dentistry, which is a part of King Edward Medical College. The hostels are Anarkali, an old busy part of Lahore. The only thing I heard people like about it is that the first two years are taught in King Edward, which is supposedly a good college.

Other good one in Karachi is Altamash Dental College. The two campus's are in the better parts of the city, one campus in Clifton, and the other in Defense. 

I personally dont like Karachi, heard too many bad things about the city...and the load shedding...#eek

If I was going to go to Dental school in Pakistan, I would go to Lahore Medical and Dental College.


----------



## pari (Jan 23, 2007)

Could you please tell me if *Fatima Jinnah Dental College *is a good option to pursue *BDS* and is it in Karachi?


----------



## hell0 (Mar 17, 2009)

hey u shud definately go for lahore medical and dentalk college its a great school and im not saying that cause i study here,the dental hospital and equipment is cleaner and its easier for ppl who come from abroad to adjust here rather than demont


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Sharif Medical and Dental college, last year its passing percentage was highest


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

hey is the lahore and medical college recognized....and like if a student graduated from pakistan dental college and then went to USA what kind of exams do they have to give in order to practice in USA? Please answer...thanks


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences seems like a nice choice.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

If hat dental College is associated with UHS then its degree is acceptable all over..............






saim said:


> hey is the lahore and medical college recognized....and like if a student graduated from pakistan dental college and then went to USA what kind of exams do they have to give in order to practice in USA? Please answer...thanks


----------



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

UNIVERSITY MEDICAL & DENTAL COLLEGE Faisalabad best DENTAL college


----------



## saranyaa (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,
Could you please tell me which dental college is good in Pakistan.. I want to know about that one.. Advance in thanks..


----------



## [email protected]!(\)@I3 (Dec 8, 2010)

LMDC, FMH, UOL and CMH


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

dental section of frontier medical college abbottabad is also an excellent college for dentistry


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

cmh institute of dentistry.
Institute of Dentistry, CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

DOW INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE KARACHI - SUCK
[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ] 
This college started on Jun 11, 2007 with $10,000 for overseas Pakistani. Then the tuition was gone to $12,000 and from next year $15,000. This college has no standard. The first batch is in 4th year and had no opd and ward rotation. They are hanging around and many do not come to come college and complaint its boring. Administration is mafia, have no ethics and never response to email or any complaints. I will advise you do not think any of the medical school in Pakistan. You will loose money, time and will learn nothing at all. Look for Carribean.


----------



## fairy12 (Feb 23, 2009)

liaquat university of medical and health sciences.........good choice


----------



## theIbian2k11 (Jan 5, 2011)

hi !!!
i am a senior in high school currently at the US and am planning on going to Pakistan for dentistry inshallah , but i heard from many people that the BDS degree of Pakistan is not recognized in the US and if i want to come back to the US , i basically have to start all over again . is this true ??? does the Pakistani BDS degree really have no value in the US ?!?! if any1 can help me PLEASE .


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

*US doesn't recognize bds degree whether it be from pakistan or else where.* 

*Those who've done bds outside of US have to give NBDE part one exam and clear it with score of 90 or above and then apply for Advance Placement Program in an american dental college.*

*Duration of this program varies from 2-3 years, depending on the college you get into. During this program, they only teach you clinical subjects like prosthodontics, oral maxillofacial surgery etc. *

*Hope this helps! #happy *


----------



## theIbian2k11 (Jan 5, 2011)

rassan said:


> *US doesn't recognize bds degree whether it be from pakistan or else where.*
> 
> *Those who've done bds outside of US have to give NBDE part one exam and clear it with score of 90 or above and then apply for Advance Placement Program in an american dental college.*
> 
> ...


so is it better for me to stay here in the US for Dentistry or go to pak for BDS n come back here and do whatever you said. #confused one of my major concern is money. it is way cheaper for me to study in pak compared to the US.


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

*Doing bds from pakistan has its pros and cons. For example, it would save you time and money. But advanced placement program is tough to get into and quite expensive.*

*Having said that, there are pakistanis who've made it into the Advanced Placement Program. If they can so can you! *

*Pakistani dental colleges are not bad at all. We are still behind but trying hard to catch up. I would suggest you to comeover to pak and visit a few colleges to get the feel. *


----------



## theIbian2k11 (Jan 5, 2011)

rassan said:


> *Doing bds from pakistan has its pros and cons. For example, it would save you time and money. But advanced placement program is tough to get into and quite expensive.*
> 
> *Having said that, there are pakistanis who've made it into the Advanced Placement Program. If they can so can you! *
> 
> *Pakistani dental colleges are not bad at all. We are still behind but trying hard to catch up. I would suggest you to comeover to pak and visit a few colleges to get the feel. *


thank you #laugh . actually i have moved to the US 3 years ago , so i am pretty familiar with the environment of Pakistan and i want to come to Pakistan for studies. i like the environment better there than here. i have basically lived all my life in Pakistan. Do you have any idea when the entry test will be #confused 
?!?!


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

*You're welcome! #happy *

*Sorry, don't have any idea about the entry test dates. Visit University of Health Sciences website for that.*


----------



## jhonmathew (Jan 24, 2011)

University of Sindh, Nawabshah Medical College For Girls
Nawabshah, Sindh 

University of the Punjab, Allama Iqbal Medical College
Iqbalians, Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore. (AIMC)
6 Birdwood Road, Lahore


----------



## amydecia (Feb 17, 2011)

*List of Dental collegs in pakistan*

There are various dental schools in Pakistan a list of Dental collegs in Pakistan as follows are
Dental section University College of Medicine and Dentistry,University of Lahore
Fatima Memorial Hospital College Of Medicine And Dentistry
de'Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore
Dental Section Nishter Medical College, Multan
Dental Section Jamshoro Medical College, Hyderabad
Dental Section Khyber Medical College, Peshawer
Dental Section Ayub Medical College, Abbotabad
Dental Section Bolan Medical College, Quetta
Hamdard University
Baqai University
Fatima Jinnah Dental College
Altamash Institute of Dental Medicine
Lahore Medical and Dental College
International Islamic University Islamabad
Dental Section of Dow Medical University, Karachi
... a few more as well


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

rassan said:


> *US doesn't recognize bds degree whether it be from pakistan or else where.*
> 
> *Those who've done bds outside of US have to give NBDE part one exam and clear it with score of 90 or above and then apply for Advance Placement Program in an american dental college.*
> 
> ...


so if someone wants to specialize,US is not the place to go??or after these 2 3 years one has completed specialization. please help, i have no idea about it!!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

theIbian2k11 said:


> thank you #laugh . actually i have moved to the US 3 years ago , so i am pretty familiar with the environment of Pakistan and i want to come to Pakistan for studies. i like the environment better there than here. i have basically lived all my life in Pakistan. Do you have any idea when the entry test will be #confused
> ?!?!


its on the 13th of September.


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

axa19 said:


> so if someone wants to specialize,US is not the place to go??or after these 2 3 years one has completed specialization. please help, i have no idea about it!!


 
*No, you can go there for specialization . But the above mentioned ordeal is only for those who want to get a license and establish their dental practise in the US*.


----------



## Sumer (Jun 6, 2012)

Im in the same boat as most of you! I just started Community College but it's taking me a while and I feel hopeless haha 
So, I was thinking about doing dentistry from DIMC or some other ACCREDITED college in Pakistan, cus I wanna come back to the US in the end. 
Most of these posts helped but I still don't have a clear picture as to what I should do! Anyone with personal experience that can help? 
Thanks


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sumer said:


> Im in the same boat as most of you! I just started Community College but it's taking me a while and I feel hopeless haha
> So, I was thinking about doing dentistry from DIMC or some other ACCREDITED college in Pakistan, cus I wanna come back to the US in the end.
> Most of these posts helped but I still don't have a clear picture as to what I should do! Anyone with personal experience that can help?
> Thanks


Hey there,

Well firstly, it is important for you to know that when you complete your BDS degree from Pakistan (or pretty much any other country for that matter) you are not eligible to practice in the United States as soon as you graduate. As mentioned in some of the earlier posts in this thread you will have to apply for a 2-3 year program at an American Dental College. Only then will you be able to practice dentistry in the United States. 

I am providing a link to a page from the American Dental Education Association website that provides all the information you will need as an International Dental Graduates.

With that, I would say that DIMC would be a good choice for completing a BDS degree. It is of course under Dow University of Health Sciences which is a well respected university in Pakistan. Also, as you would be an international student, I believe you would have the easiest time adjusting there than anywhere else.


----------

